# chocolate!!!



## Reegan (Apr 4, 2003)

Does anyone still eat chocolate? I am a chocolate nut and have heard that it is bad for IBS. Anyone have any answer, I need some chocolate!!


----------



## passionflower (Feb 1, 2003)

You might check out the nutrition/food forum. I saw some recipes involving cocoa. They said the cocoa is OK, but chocolate is a no-no. But, you can make fabulous chocolatey things with cocoa. bon apetit'


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi, i had some malteasers yesterday thinking they would be ok but not only did they contain milk but also wheat!! so needless to say i was bad last night and had even worse abdominal pain than i usually get. 100% coca chocolate is ok - it's called BOURNVILLE in england but is so bitter i wouldnt eat it!!


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

It depends if you're sensitive to the chocolate itself or the other ingredients in chocolate candy such as milk, sugar, lecithin, etc.I'm sensitive to sugar and lecithin and lactose intolerant, so you can see where I'm at. I've found I can tolerate 2 chocolates at a time, at least one month apart, only when it's not allergy season.But I'm not sensitive to the chocolate itself, and I've made "chocolate chip" muffins with no sweetener and a chopped up square of unsweetened chocolate for the chips. It doesn't taste sweet, but it's pretty good. A variation I recently came up with is to put 3 tbsp. of cocoa powder in the muffins instead of the chunks, and then it's sort of like chocolate cake. I've also made hot chocolate with rice milk, cocoa powder and equal.If you can tolerate sugar, you can make chocolate chip muffins or cookies with the unsweetened chocolate. They're pretty good with the contrast between the bitter chocolate and the sweetener. Just chop up a square and mix it in. My friend Mary does this because she likes it, she doesn't have any food sensitivities.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Chocolate increases the amount of serotonin in the body. Eric says that it may be good for IBS


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Seductive Chocolate! ___________________________ï¿½Chocolate increases the amount of serotonin in the body. Eric says that it may be good for IBSï¿½ ____________________________ï¿½Mayï¿½ is a very important word when it comes to just about anything concerning IBS.It may also be BAD for IBS as well. To understand and practice optimal dietary therapy for people suffering so called IBS one must accept one fundamental premise:There is no such thing as a universallly good or bad food or chemical for IBS. Diet must be patient-specific. This is one of the reasons that therapeutic outcomes from all the various dietary protocols vary so much.As for chocolate it is no different than anything else in that context...the rule is, to paraphrase, "One [woman's] meat is another's poison.".Some fun facts about the biochemical marvel of chocolate which might help each person assess its place in their life:www.chocolate.orgMNL


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

quote from Mike's article , ". Some 50% of women reportedly claim to prefer chocolate to sex, though this response may depend on the attributes of the interviewer" . That is indeed funny.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Sounds like Montezuma had chocolate sensitivity!Food of the devil - sounds like the puritan way of thinking everything that feels good is evil..."the devils music"...my favorite


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

That entire article is funny.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Chocolate for me is hit and miss. Milk chocolate is a definate no-no, ever, ever! But dark chocolate in small amounts does not bother me at all. Then again, sometimes it will if I eat it several days in a row. It builds up in my system and causes D and cramps. It depends. For me, the more lecithin added to the chocolate, the worse it makes the IBS flare. mmmm...dark chocolate Dove bars...mmmmmmmSTOP!- I'm on a diet, no chocolate for me.







DOH!


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

If you have cows milk intolerances I would avoid Bournville as it's only about 50% cocoa solids.I've been very ill eating this myself.The Green & Blacks organic is 70% & I've not had a problem with it. A nutritionist advised not to have less than that..altho' it's stronger & more bitter than good old milk choc...which I love!Here is a fab cake recipe...wheat/dairy free.Contains coffee & ground almonds though...not sure if people can tolerate these ingredients.Wheat/dairy free chocolate cake. Ingredients100g bar of plain chocolate (70% cocoa solids is best for dairy free.)75g vegetable margerine 2 large eggs separated.100g demerera sugar.5 teaspoons coffee granules dissolved in 3 tablespoons boiling water, cooled.Teaspoon baking powder.2 tablespoons cocoa powder (I used the Green & Blacks chocolate powder).100g pack ground almonds. To makereheat oven to 190C, gas mark 5 or 375 electric.Lightly grease a cake tinBreak chocolate into squares & melt over a low heat with the marg.Using a whisk beat egg whites until stiff.Add half the sugar & whisk.Beat remaining half of sugar into egg yolks.Add yolk mixture to chocolate mixture, fold in coffee & water.Add egg whites slowly & fold in.Mix baking powder, cocoa & ground almonds togetherSlowly add this to the chocolate mix, stirring until thoroughly combined.Spoon into greased tin, bake about 30 mins


----------



## smurf1 (Oct 23, 2001)

I also struggle with chocolate.1. It is very hard to resist2. It definitely increases my IBS D symptoms.I have no answer for this one except moderation.


----------

